# Installing New Dishwasher (Electrical Connection)



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

First, do you really have to reach under the counter to operate your disposal?? How inconvenient. Is the disposal hardwired via the armored cable? Is the receptacle half always hot? if so you can remove the non metallic (yellow) cable from the junction box completely and just use the plug and cord feature of the dishwasher, although you may have to add your own length of SO cable and a plug to make it happen.



> Can I just cut the cord of the old dishwasher, wrap it up with black tape


No, you will need to remove it completely or reuse it with the new dishwasher.


----------



## pumpkinpatch (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, I have to reach under the cabinet every time I want to access the garbage disposal, and the garbage disposal is hardwired into the box too (no plug, just the switch in the picture). Okay, so what you're saying is that I need to pull out the yellow cord from the box completely, then when I get the new dishwasher (it'll presumably have a prong of its own), I can just drill a big enough hole and plug it into the outlet. That sounds fine to me. My only remaining question is how to get the yellow cord out of the junction box? Do I have to remove the whole box and tear it out? That's why I was wondering whether I could just cut it, but it sounds like you're saying that would be a bad idea. I have to remove the entire junction box to get at it I suppose, but how does it come out exactly? How is the yellow cord attached to the box? (forgive me, I'm clueless) Thanks again.


----------



## pumpkinpatch (Sep 4, 2010)

Also, regarding heat, there is no heat on the box or switch for the garbage disposal.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> (it'll presumably have a prong of its own)


Don't assume, buy 8' of #12-2 with ground SO cable and a three pronged plug.



> I can just drill a big enough hole


Drill a 3/8" hole and run the cable before you make the connection to the plug. Or use the old hole.



> I could just cut it


You will be leaving a hot and neutral exposed. Dangerous. Open the box and remove it.



> How is the yellow cord attached to the box


You will need to remove the switch/receptacle combo. Most likely the yellow cable is attached to the hot and neutral entering from the power source. Be sure to remove the power at the breaker panel before you dive in.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had 3 dishwashers in my time as a homeowner and installed the last two as the first one came with the house when new. None had a plug connection and all were hardwired.


----------



## rjniles2 (Feb 10, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> I've had 3 dishwashers in my time as a homeowner and installed the last two as the first one came with the house when new. None had a plug connection and all were hardwired.


Older versions of the code did not require a DW have a disconnecting means. Newer code does. This is often implemented by installing an appliance cord on the DW and a receptacle under the sink.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

My town allows a hardwired dishwasher provided there is an above counter switch to shut off the dishwasher if needed. That is how mine is connected.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Daniel Holzman said:


> My town allows a hardwired dishwasher provided there is an above counter switch to shut off the dishwasher if needed. That is how mine is connected.


That is another means of providing a disconnect. Not an exception to the NEC.


----------



## pumpkinpatch (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay, thank you to all for the advice. After pulling the box apart, I saw the dishwasher connected and pulled everything apart. I had to cut the ground wire to get the yellow cord out. When I get the new machine, I think it'll be easiest to just hardwire it, so when I do, I'll just reconnect the ground with a connector. The pink and grey wires connected the old machine to the main source, while the white wires did the same, except there was an extra white wire that also went to the garbage disposal. When I put the new machine in, I'll do the following: 

1. Connect pink on pink with connector. 
2. Connect white on white on white with a connector (3 white wires in one connector). 
3. Connect grey on grey with a connector. 
4. Connect the ground from the machine to the ground I cut (to get the old machine out) 

How does that sound?


----------



## pumpkinpatch (Sep 4, 2010)

And I'm assuming I should use a 3-prong wire connector instead of just showing the three wires together into one connector. I noticed the white wire from the dishwasher had a bit of black on it, could it have gotten hot because of the three white wires shoved into one connector? Anywhere where I need to connect 3 wires, I'll use a 3-prong.


----------

